# How To: Rigging Shrimp



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Probably the best bait for surf/jetty/pier fishing is the shrimp. Shrimp is a staple diet of every type of fish. Most of us have used shrimp as bait, but do we know the proper ways to rig a shrimp?
Are there different techniques in rigging a shrimp? The answer is "YES", rigging a shrimp for livelining is different than rigging a shrimp for distance casting. Here's a couple of ways to rig a shrimp.

*NOTE:* My rule of thumb, use the smallest hook possible in rigging ANY bait for livelining.

*SHORT DISTANCE RIGGING:*

*1. *The horn rig will maintain the liveliness of your shrimp if you avoid putting the hook through the stomach (dark or translucent spot behind the eyes, or it's pancreas, the dark spot behind the stomach)

*2.* Insert your hook under the shrimp's horn making sure that you go between the stomach and pancreas taking care not to damage these organs. If hooked correctly the shrimp will remain alive and active as it settles to the bottom. This rig will also work well when using a float or popping cork.









++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*1.* Again avoid the shrimp's stomach and pancreas. Put the hook under the shrimp's chin and up through its head avoiding the vital organs. Try to bring the hook out through the top of it's head as close to center as possible to maintain balance.

*2.* You can slowly retrieve it, and pause it every now and then to allow the shrimp to twitch and snap on it's own. The shrimp won't live as long with this rig as it does with the horn rig.









++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*
LONG DISTANCE CASTING:*
_When a long casting is essential, embedding the hook deep within the tail will reduce your chances of whipping the bait off. If you remove the "tail fan" this will emit a scent that also attracts fish._

*1.* Remove the tail "fan"
*2.* Like rigging a plastic worm push the hook into the center of the tail and thread the shrimp onto the shank
*3.* Push the hook point through the center of the shrimps belly









+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

This way is used when there are weeds or grasses. 

*1.* Remove the tail fan at it's base
*2.* Insert the hook point through the center of the tail
*3.* Slide the shrimp along the shank and up to the hook eye
*4.* Reverse the hook point and embed it in the shrimps body. You now have a shrimp that can be fished through grass and weeds, as well as over jagged structure.









+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*
FREE LINING / LIVELINING:
*
A number of experts prefer tailhooking their shrimp in these situations, enabling the bait to swim in an almost unrestricted fashion. Furthermore, when a fish consumes the shrimp head first, the hook is easier to set because it protrudes from the baits tail in a straight, direct fashion.

Run the hook sideways through the base of the tail, just slightly ahead of the fan. The hook should be centered to maximize its holding potential during cast and strikes. This arrangement is also almost weedless due to the hook placement.









+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Some anglers prefer running the hook through the center of the tail base, which keeps the point on top of the shrimp and away from weeds and other bottom snags. To further restrict the shrimps ability to flee from fish, and to lesser degree to emit traces of scent, some anglers remove the two outer tail fans.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Good informative post. Interesting though, you left out another way to hook a big live shrimp, which is actually my favorite for big snook and redfish around jetties and in a lot of current. 

That would be through the carapace/horn being careful not to puncture thier brain. The black spot which are visible under the hard carapace/horn. I put the hook through there and right under the hard ridge of the horn.

I prefer that way with big shrimp with circle hooks. The shrimp seem to swim more naturally and with the circles you get virtually 100 percent hookups.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

This is bible-worthy. I use the tail hook alot for freelining, that's how I got all my snapper the other day.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I must have spaced out and missed the first part of your post. Sorry.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Shrimp harness*

for those that want to add a secret weapon, for snook.....(Get yourselve a "Shrimp Harness") 
It's a spring-loaded device that grips the shrimp without ever penetrating it. Its has two 1/0 j hooks that ride on each side of the shrimp, and when you cast the shrimp. The shrimp is facing you, and swimming away from you....The hooks are small, but i have caught "Snooks" over 30lbs with this little device......You freeline it and just cast it, and let the shrimp swim around on his own....if there is something down there, you will feel the shrimp start going crazy. And if your shrimp starts getting tired, you just change him out. This way the shrimps are aways well rested, and will swim around all over the place.....I fish it like a lure at times..........I havent been able to find the site that sell them....but "Wal-mart" sell them in the fishing department, in the section were they have fishing knifes,fishing gloves and all the other little things......i will try to take a picture and see if i load it....that will be a first


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I've read in Frank Sargeant's books about a shrimp harness. I've never seen one and couldn't find a photo of one either. 

Sounds interesting, just out of curiosity, I'd like to see what they look like. 

Fishing tackle catches more fishermen than fish sometimes. LOL


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

I've never used these hooks, but maybe this is sort of a "harness"










I freeline by hooking through the top of the head with bigger shrimp. But if there's too many snapper or nibblers I'll just thread the whole thing on from the fan to the mouth out the bottom.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Thanks Yogai*

thats the "Shrimp harness" that i was talking about. I use "large" or "Jumbo shrimp"....this way the small biters don't mess with the shrimp. The great thing about this, is you don't stick the hook into the shrimp at all. And if your shrimp isnt swimming as strong, you just change him out with a fresh shrimp. It doesnt hurt them at all, and you rest the shrimp. As you can see the shrimp will be facing you, this way all you is give him a little tug and he starts swimming away from you. The only way i use this "Harness" is to freeline....I use a long 50/60lb test fluo leader, tie straight to the main line (line to line, no swivel)....You can see and feel the shrimp swimming away from you, and you will also feel the shrimp go crazy. When a Snook or any other game fish gets close to him....If you are fishing around a jetty with rocks, don't let the shrimp lay on the bottom, because he will get into the rocks. Keep him moving by tapping the line, when you feel him not moving as fast "Change him" for a fresh shrimp. Feel and watch for the bite....You won't feel a hard hit, the snook will just swim up to the shrimp and inhale him. You will feel maybe two or three taps, then your line will start moving faster....Give him some line, then hit him......Now its your job to keep him from getting into rocks/pilings/docks. The harness doesnt really cost that much, and it will handle Huge fish.....It doesnt hurt to try new things. wal-mart carry them.
"Snookmonk" that book is a great read for anyone wanting to chase down snooks.......Don't forget this rig will work for alot of gamefish, and anything that swims, loves to eat "Shrimp" the hooks are only like a 1/0 or 2/0...


----------



## stat4u (Aug 15, 2007)

Great info.....on my way to walmart


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I used to use those but quit due to the fact that they gut hook everything with any size to it,so for regulated release species they are not such a wise choice,as is the case with most things that come from Wal-Mart IMO.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I never*

gut hook any "Snooks" with them, and i learn about these hooks from a group of guys at "SI" and i never saw a gut hook "Snook".....But i don't let them run too far. I am not saying that it doesnt happen, it just never happen with me or the group that i used to fish with....Any j or livebait hook, no matter where you buy them. Will gut hook a fish if you let them "Run" too much...I guess anything from "Wal-mart" isnt a wise choice....For those wanting to try it, please do, just because it didnt work for one person doesnt mean that it won't work for you. Then come back and voice your own opinion on this "Shrimp Harness"....Damn i didnt know "Wal-mart" sold so much crap heh heh....again if you do use this rig, just don't let it run...its a shrimp for god sakes, once the target fish has the shrimp in its mouth....it times to set the hook....:fishing:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*One point*

i want to make when using a "Shrimp harness" Don't use any weights (sinker) The only way they should be used, is to "Freeline" them. Keeping your hand on the rod at all times, and watching the line. If you cast and soak, then you might end up "Gut hooking" a fish.opcorn: 



*Danger Opinionated Marine onboard*


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

jettypark28 said:


> i want to make when using a "Shrimp harness" Don't use any weights (sinker) The only way they should be used, is to "Freeline" them. Keeping your hand on the rod at all times, and watching the line. If you cast and soak, then you might end up "Gut hooking" a fish.opcorn:
> 
> *Danger Opinionated Marine onboard*


Hey Jetty, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but here's another point you should make when fishing for Snook with a double hooked shrimp harness in Florida. 

*It's against the law.* 

Next time you are at Walmart, pick up a copy the Florida Fishing Regs. Note the fish marked with a "T" for a note, which include:

Black Drum
Flounder
Permit & Pompano
African Pompano
Red Drum
Sheepshead
*Snook*
Spotted Sea Trout
Tripletail
Weakfish

At the bottom of the page, you'll see that the "T" note says:

*"Harvest prohibited by or with the use of any multiple hook in conjunction with live or dead natural bait."*

If you'd like to view the Florida saltwater fishing regulations, you can find the summary online at FWC's web site here:

http://myfwc.com/marine/docs/07FLSalt_webregs.pdf

We used to fish for trout with live shrimp and a treble hook, but the rules changed years ago so we can't do that anymore.

Oh, and before we add this to the bible, we should ask the guy who wrote it for his permission:

http://home.cfl.rr.com/floridafishing/shrimp.htm

Fishing laws, copyrights, life gets so complicated at times....


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*No surf*

I was waiting for someone to point that out, yes it is a law. But its just like "Can you use gamefish for bait" (that alot of us use).....One nite down at the Cape, i ask a game officer about it. (Because i had another person tell me the same thing) He told me, it will depend on who you ask...for him it wasnt a big "issue" (older guy) now if i was using a "Snatch hook" or "Treble hook" and just snagging them. Then thats another story, but when i show him the "Shrimp harness" he thought it was kind of a neat thing(He never saw one).....and i even gave him a couple, so he could use the next time he went fishing.....There are so many ways to shoot holes into something........They rather worry about you catching overslot or too many "Snooks", then go out of their way to ticket someone over using a "Shrimp harness". Now i am sure there are your "BarneyFive" out there, that will get you,because its the Law!! (but thats only if someone pointed it out)......But i am happy to know that you follow the law to the tee, in everything you do in life.....I am not a saint yet, so for me i will keep using them, just like i use "bluefish" and "Jacks" for bait at times.....I wonder how many of us, stick to the letter of the law.....I have many friends that are in "Law enforcement" and they tell me, the worst thing in the world, are the know it alls, that try to point everything thing about the law out to everyone opcorn:
Oh by the way the link that you posted, i belive he copy it, from somewhere also.....
"HellRhay" never said he wrote it, he just posted some pictures on how to rig "Shrimp" for fishing. I guess everything in the "Bible section" was just invented, and nobody else ever wrote about it....Hell the section that i wrote on "Livebait" was something, that i read and also has another people teach me, and they had another people teach them........

*Marine law breaker onboard, watch out he comes the bad guy*


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

I think you're missing the point on both counts, Jetty. 

I volunteered that info never expecting to hear that you already knew it was illegal to use multiple hooks with live bait in Florida. What a surprise. 

But you're a big boy, so if you willingly chose to violate fish and game laws, that's your business.

I also happen to think it's a bad idea to send a bunch of wet behind the ears weekend warriors off to WalMart to get a new fishing toy without even bothering to tell them that if "Barney Five" catches them using it, they may very well be entitled to paying a fine for the priviledge of doing so.

I doubt that most judges would accept "I read it on Pier & Surf" or "I bought it at WalMart" as a valid excuse for ignorance of the law. Matter of fact, seems like I heard someplace that "ignorance of the law is no excuse", but I forget where. 

Irregardless of what your law enforcement friends think, I think it's a good idea to make other fisherman aware of the laws for the simple reason of trying to help them stay out of trouble. "Teaching", like you mentioned.

I also think it's our job to help protect the resource by following the laws; not my job to enforce the laws, but I feel I'm obligated to do my best to try and understand them and follow them in return for the priviledge of being able to fish in Florida. 

What I never could figure out is how people who knowingly violate the fishing laws decide which ones are "OK" to ignore and which ones are not. Would you keep a 12" Snook? I bet you wouldn't. Why is the size limit rule worth paying attention to, when the multiple hook with live bait rule isn't? 

If it's "OK" to cut up a Bluefish and use it for bait, is it "OK" to cut up a Snook and use it for bait too? I bet you wouldn't cut up a Snook and use it for bait, so why would you do that with a Bluefish? What's the difference? 

Teach me why some rules are worth following, but others are OK to ignore. 

On the other subject, borrowing copyrighted material from one web site and posting it on another web site without the permission of the person who owns the material doesn't fall into the "teaching" category. There's another word for that, I think we call that stealing...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Not missing*

the point at all. If we were to all live by the letter of the law, we wouldnt leave our homes. Yes there are laws, that people break everyday even you.....(I highly doult you don't) i am just saying don't preach to me, when you arent following the letter of the law everyday. And if you are...You are a saint....I am not going to get into how many laws, we break everyday. But you do, just like the rest of us......hell even judges/lawyers/law enforcement...break little laws everyday. But on your behave, *New people* the shrimp harness is a "CRIME" to use so use it at your own risk.....I have never had gotten a ticket or seen anyone get thrown in jail for using this rig. Most of the times when i have been checked, they looked at the fish......My rig was in plain sight, like i said i even show it to a fish and game......"Surf" there are some rules, that people oversee everyday....But if you are the "Saint" that walks around everyday. Without breaking one law or another, then you are the first, i have ever met. Some laws are small, that alot of Law enforcement wouldnt even bother with. Now if you are a "Barneyfive" or just a "Wantbee" then i can see why "There is no such thing as a Little law"....to all the law enforcement here on the board...please give us your opinion on this. I guess all my law enforcement buddy, are all law breakers...."Damn it i knew something was wrong with them" .........on the copyright you are talking about....enlighting me please, because i am sure, they werent the first to post that. I belive i seen that in a few books, maginze, and other forums.....fishing laws or copy rights arent complicated, people make them complicated, when they go out of their way to shoot holes in something oh to all the new guys, there has never been someone ticket or thrown in jail for using a "Shrimp harness" in the state of fla. (public records)

*A more peaceful way to live is to decide, which battles are worth fighting, and which are better left alone*


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Jetty, let me give you some free advice.

Sometimes, in life, when you get caught with your pants down, it's a good idea to just pull your pants back up and excuse yourself rather than trying to come up with a hundred and fifty three good reasons why your pants were down in the first place. 

I didn't make the fishing laws (little ones or big ones), but I think at this point anybody who wishes to be "enlightinged" on this subject probably already is. 

Thanks for dropping by FindLaw and doing that public records search for us. Hopefully nobody who reads this discussion will have the honor of being the first one in the record book.

I have to go load the fishing junk up in the truck now because we're going fishing early today, you have a nice evening :beer: :beer: :beer:

P.S. Nobody in Florida has ever been ticketed or thrown in jail for using a bazooka to catch Snook (public records), so maybe you might want to give that a try and let us know how it works. I'm sure you can find bazookas at your local WalMart. If not, HellRay can find you one on the Internet maybe.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

As a 3rd party observer..... I have to say that you jettypark come off as a pompous, arrogant, ignorant jerk...if you alll are just engaging in some friendly competitive banter, then I am sorry for misinterpreting..however, to claim that you know hte law and yet blatantly disregard them is a shame...thats like when I see someone keeping a 12' flounder (they have to be 18.5 up here) and of course i tell them this, then they say "i know, we are keeping it anyway"....i just about throw them in the water...i mean how stupid can you be...why are these shrimp harnesses illegal?...well lets think about it logically...because whenever live bait is involved, the risks of a deep hook are GREATLY improved...now if there is a double hook then that fish is as good as gone..what else can be learn from this list? That alll the fish listed are fish that have size restrictions...therefore, say you ccatch a 33' red that you deephook....now either a) its going to die or b) you take it cause you say its just going to die...well that leads to more and more cases of fisherman claiming they kept illlegal fish because they were just going to die...soooooo to avoid all the hastle/confusion/ignorant people, the law clearly states that the rig is illlegal....why dont you help the problem by compliance and educate people about the power of conservation and catch and release..or next time im in florida (3 weeks, I am going to be real ticked off when there are no reds/snooks at my favorite haunts)


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Holy Crap*

"jhmorgan" tell me how you really feel about me, you won't hurt my feelings ....Me and Surf have been going at each other for awhile...He is a pretty good "Wordsmith" so i have to stay on my toe's......If you and "Surf" follow every law out there to the letters...then bless both of you. I am not at "Saint level" yet, as i am sure many here arent. My Point is that there are "Laws" that are to small to give a Chit about...(Even cops/lawyers/judges break them, everyday!!) I have ask "fish/game officers" about some things, they all said the same thing to me....If they were to ticket or jail everyone for all the "Laws" out there...They would never get home to their familys.....I am not talking about killing someone or taking 100 overslot snooks home. You are trying to make something big out of nothing...People water their yards on the wrong days, people speed over limit everyday, Don't come to a complete stop at a stop sign, eat candy at a store,.........chit loads of laws broken everyday. Funny how people that dont work in law enforcement, are so hype about certain laws. Or like to point them out, just to prove someone else is wrong....Go eat a cupcake and calm down.......and if you and Surf are saints, bless you....cause you are a rare breed. By the way i have seen gut hooked reds and snooks, swim belly up, and been next to game/fish when it happen.....his remark was....why didnt they just take it home but you wouldnt understand that being a saint and all....you call me stupid, read my thread!!!! i said if you let them run or soak the bait...You will gut hook the fish.....If you also read the "Threads" you will have noticed. That "SnookMook" ask about the "Shrimp harness" because he read it in "Frank Sargeant" book "Masters book of Snook" This man has caught more snooks then all of us here put together. He is a outdoor writer and author, Granted the book came out in 1997.....but it is still out there today!!! I belive if he thought his remarks on Shrimp harness, were killing snooks all through the state of fla, he would come back and write a story on that......But like most people with a little common sense, he knows what laws mean more.......Quit taking my words and turning them around to make your point, about the "Law".............I also tell people about undersize or oversize fish, what they do with that infor is up to them.....I also know people like you, Know it alls that have no clue. And are fast to point something out to everybody.....If you walk around in life, and don't break any LAWS!!! then you have a right to speak....but if you are like the rest of us (Human) then you need to keep your mouth shutopcorn: cause you don't have a clue......all you guys that use gamefish for bait.....watch out "Surf" and "jhmorgan" are going to run and tell like little girls.... Okay to all the new guys, is using a "Shrimp harness" against the law, Yes.....but it is one of those laws, that even game/fish overlook. You might run into a saint/barneyfive like "surf" or "jhmorgah" who by their accounts, have never broken any laws in their lives
and are out there watching you.....so use the harness at your own risk, 
"Surf" give us a report when you come back, it rain all weekend here.....and would you know it, it sunny today........chill jhmorgan:beer:

*Danger law breaking Marine onboard*

Watch out, he comes the bad guy
damn it, i have to pull my pants up again.....and yes i have called game/fish on people.....but thats because they were doing something really illegal.......this is just my .02 use it or throw it away.....damn wal-mark for selling Illegal stuff....heh, heh 
You guys are missing your calling, you should become wildlife officers


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i don't know about the multiple hook laws. what is
multiple hook laws exactly? 

i think this is like longlining. A lot of the older guys (jimmy and al- both captains that own local baitshops here and are guides also) uses trebles on their lures. 

And during one episode of the florida fishing reports, they showed on TV catching snooks on bombers with trebles. 

i haven't use shrimp harness or trebles on lures to target snook as i use bucktail jigs for that. But Surf Fish, that was a good and informative post. I'll try to check what multiple hooks cover.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Damn it*

"Hell" i try to stick up for you and you over to the other side

treble hooks and multiple hooks can be use on lures. The reason for not using them with livebait or cutbait...Was because alot of people would just throw out a bunch of line with bait, the target fish in question, never had a chance, because of all the hooks that were place in the baits......People would do this with large treble hooks, and just throw them into the water. And come back after awhile, and load their catch....
This law has it loop holes, it states harvest prohibited by or with the use of any multipie hook in conjunction with live or dead natural bait. ..... so if you are using a leader with two hooks on it....You are also breaking the law, because they are in conjunction of each other....the line connect them.....The law in itself can be twist around to fit it the way you want it too......Thats the reason law enforcement will overlook some laws.....

*Law breaking Marine onboard*
Watch out!!! he comes the bad guy!!! can anymore remember what movie the phase came from...."Watch out!! here comes the bad guy, get out of the way here comes the bad guy"


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Using lures with treble hooks are totally different, you are going to hook them in the mouth the almost all the time..if you are LIVELINING shrimp, I do not care how careful you are "holding and feeling your rod", a red/snook will hit that shrimp and swallow it before you realize it..jettypark you sure are a know it all arent ya?....try makin fun of us to diver the attention away from the facts..you were proven wrong, whether you are going to admit it or not....those rigs ARE going to kill fish and that should make you, as an angler, not want to use them...the same argument was made for circle hooks in all of the billfish tournaments...before it became law, world class captains had switched to the better hooks because thye understood that conservation should be started by anglers..law gets involved when people can not be responsible..you, my friend, appear to be the furthest thing from responsible....and trust me, by acting like a little donkey, you make yourself look even more foolish


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Are you*

sure you are reading my replys i never said lure were the same as anything. I reply that they can be used, yes i know they hook fish in the mouth. Let see i am in fla, i fish for Snook/reds maybe alittle more then you. (seeing that you are from VA) Debate the issue with me, and stop with all your little personal remarks. But if you can't, i will understand some people just cant stick to the subject. I make light of a subject to keep me from acting like you are:--| No i am not a know it all, but just by your remarks of, any fish taking a shrimp and being able to gut hook himself, before i have a chance to set the hooks....Lets me know that you don't have any clue about freelining a bait.....There are countless of fishermans down here in fla, who use "LiveBait" hooks/J hooks (1/0 and 2/0) to freeling live shrimp and even really small baitfish....(me included) and we don't gut hook fish. Are you sure you know what freelining is??? Yes i do and have done it many years, before i started using "Circle hooks". Thank you for showing your expert side on using livebait. Since i love to be proven wrong, when you come down here, I will give you my phone number and try to get other members to meet us.....and i will use that "Shrimp harness", and we can make a little side bet......And we will see how many fish i "Gut hook" with this rigopcorn: I think that will settle this issue with you. I just don't get you at all, you claim that freeling a shrimp will gut hook a fish everytime. The shrimp harness are really nothing more then two 1/0 J hooks, The livebait hooks, that alot of us used, Are small compare to the "Shrimp harness". So by your way of thinking, No one is fast enough to set a hook on a redfish/snook before he gut hooks himself. You must be pretty damn slow but iam not. I am trying to not drop down to your level, so please try to act like a adult and debate this instead of putting me down and calling me names, I don't know you. And i don't think i have gone out of way to shoot you down in any thread on this forum. Me and Surf have a understanding he makes fun of me, and i try to keep up with him. But at least we keeps personal chit out of our debates..........

*To Err is human, to forgive is Divine...However, Neither is "Marine Corps Policy*


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

The lure response was to another poster..actually born and raised in Florida AND still continue to make frequent trips down to Mosquito for flats fishing...And before you embarrass yourself some more, why dont you check out the Reds in Va/NC sometime...BUT I guess you are right because you are able to insert smileys every other word and "quote" words that dont matter...touche


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*oh*

okay if the lure response was for somebody else, sorry about my coming back on you....No i know reds are caught up north, but you spoke of "Snooks"....(My target fish) and you also spoke of no one being, fast enough to set the hook on a red/Snook before he gut hook himself, while i was "Freelining" a shrimp....I won't look silly, trust me....shoot me a PM, and i will get one of the other fla member to meet us. When you come down here, I will go out of my way to meet you. And show you how not to gut hook a "Snook" while you are "Freelining" a shrimp. I have fish for "Snook" for awhile now, and have even paid "Fishing Guides" to learn as much as i could, about this species (Snook)....I also still freeline "Shrimps" and have shown other people, and not one has "Gut hook" a snook. I have gone away from "Shrimps", the last couple of years, and have started using "Large baitfish" for my snooking....but i still use 2/0 livebait hooks at times, (a really small hook) But just to prove a Point, i will even buy the "Shrimp" and a sidebet to cover beers and foods. Shouldnt be a bad thing.....I am sure some of the Fla members, would meet us.....I been civil to you, and have even kept the "Smilies faces" out of it. Like i said i don't know you, and i try not to prejudge anyone.....Even people who want to bring things to a Personal level......Hell we been trying to get some of our members, here in central fla to meet up and fish together....This might be the perfect thing....I have fish with "CpnArron" and would love to meet "Zach" and others....Let us know when and where......

*Not as lean, Not as Mean, But still a MARINE*


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

any of you guys ever steam leftover shrimp at the crib & eat em if ya dont catch anything? I mean damn, seems crappy to waste such good bait if ya got skunked....


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Heh, Heh*

I did that all the time....Thats why i always paid extra and got the "Jumbos/Hand picked" 
The first time my GF saw me doing that, she was "like what are you doing" then after a few shrimps, she never said anything again......But even the small ones are good. Boy they are lucky i don't work at a bait shop, hell with sticking them in baggie and selling them. Beer and boil shrimp are great:beer:

*Gun control, Hitting your Target*


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Don't take this the wrong way. I'm new to this Forum. This was and is a great thread. I must say though that the above looks like good reading and believe me, I'd like to read all those replys. opcorn: But, can you guys utilize some basic writing skills and employ the paragraph, please.

It really helps to make long posts easier to digest, let alone easier to read. 

Carry on.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*SnookMook*

I am always messing up like that, don't forget you make your living writing(if i am wrong,please forgive)...Some of us are just your avg "Joe" and we are lucky enough, to type a reply let alone, make sure of all the other things. (spelling,coma,nouns,ect). We do have some "Word Smiths" here, but most of us type and sumit our replys, never checking what the hell we wrote..... Also don't forget our attempts at "Text messg".....heck at my first try, i wasnt even breaking anything up. Just one long reply, i still do at times...but that due to all the drugs and :beer: .....(Drugs that i have to take) not crack or anything else like that........(Trust me i had to put that in, heh) But please try to overlook our shortcoming, we arent that bad of a group. And we tend to "Flame" each other at times. But most of us don't mean anything by it....glad to have you on board, i have notice you on the other fishing forum. I burn alot of nites in tampa, running the bridges searching for the "Snook" bite. 


*America, home of the free, Because of the BRAVE!!*


----------



## cotton (Mar 22, 2005)

I don't mean to stir the pot, but since this thread ended up discussing Fl rules regarding mult. hook rigs, I got a couple of dumb questions...

Does multiple hook mean you can't use a chicken rig for pomano?

And; the way the reg was explained to me, its not illegal to fish with live bait and a treble (mult. hook) just that you can't keep a fish that's protected under that rule if you happen to catch it with a treble...? or is it that you can't fish for that particular fish with a treble and live bait...?

Not trying to cause trouble but those regs seem a little complicated ( or at least not well spelled out). I don't use trebles, except for free-lining for kings off the pier. I mostly use circle's now. 

thx


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Cotton*

You bring up a good point, because the way the law is written (saltwater fishing regulations) you cant "Harvest" any fish using treble or multiple hooks. "But" as long as you thrown them back, they really can't do anything to you. Now i have a problem with this, because if you are using a treble or stinger type rig. More then likely any fish you hook will die. (Don't forget this law doesnt apply to all game fish here in fla) But most of us that do fish, will try not to kill any fish. We arent going to keep, and also with the slot limits. We have to be careful fisherman, look at the "Shark". Most of us use "Circle" hooks and stay away from trebles and stinger rigs, when fishing for them. (Because we don't want to kill them) Regardless of what other here have said about me, I go out of my way not to "Kill" anything. If i was using a method of fishing that, ended up killing fish. I would be the first one to stop using it. You also make a good point, the law is written in a way. That it would depend on the person giving you the ticket, to decide if you have broken the law.....Alot of leaders are sold everyday in baitshops and stores with Multiple hooks. And the word "Conjunction" can be broken down to give anyone a ticket. Some here will try to say "BS" that i know and understand what the law is saying. And it doesnt matter to them, that i go out of way to try and tell new people "How and Whys".....They still want to make a point, that i am breaking the law.......but you just show them that, I am not.....as long as i don't "Harvest" the fish.....I can use five "Treble Hooks" in a bait and as long as i thrown him back, I am okay in the eye of the law......It doesnt matter that everyone of those fish will die, as long as i don't keep them.....Oh yea our laws arent "Complicated" by no means maybe a little stupid, think about it, done of us want to see someone using "Two treble hooks" and a treble hook on a stinger rig. To catch a red/snook, but as long as they throw him back. There is nothing no one can say, and some of you are worry about my little shrimp harness


*Stop Global Whining*


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Quote:You bring up a good point, because the way the law is written (saltwater fishing regulations) you cant "Harvest" any fish using treble or multiple hooks. "But" as long as you thrown them back, they really can't do anything to you. 
Please read the Regs. Jetty, You can harvest certain fish using a Treble hook as most people use them to catch King Mackerel. Just not the ones with a T next to them.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

cotton said:


> I don't mean to stir the pot, but since this thread ended up discussing Fl rules regarding mult. hook rigs, I got a couple of dumb questions...
> 
> Does multiple hook mean you can't use a chicken rig for pomano?
> 
> ...


 You can use a chicken type rig for Pompano as long as you use a single hook at each connection. Yes you seem to have the rules correct.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Seajay*

I already know that, i was just making a point. That i can use "Treble"/multiple hooks on any type of fish, As long as i thrown him back. We were talking about my little shrimp harness, and how some people read the laws the way they want too. And i said fine, i can also read the laws and catch fish anyway i want too. As long as i throw them back, please reread the whole thread....and if you did, then you arent following what i was trying to say.....Now before anyone else jumps on me, I am not saying i would fish with five treble hooks in livebait....I was just stating that the law, doesnt protect the fish against anyone that did want to do it....But some think that i will gut hook a fish, if i use a shrimp harness......strange thing is i never have, but let end this now. By saying you use what you want to, and i will keep doing, what i do..... agree to disgree

*Retreat HELL!! We have them, Right were we want them*


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Agree to Disagree Jetty :beer::fishing:
What does the Beach look like down your way?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

seajay said:


> Agree to Disagree Jetty :beer::fishing:
> What does the Beach look like down your way?


here's on my side of the surf:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Its rain*

all nite here (Orlando area) and if you go check out the Beach cams.....The waves are rough!! at least the wind, has die down some.....oh and it is still raining here.....Glad we have baseball:beer: this weekopcorn:


----------

